# Comp-Tac Belt Holster



## Shrike (May 29, 2007)

Been looking around at belt holsters for a Sig 229 and possibly a 239 as I'm not a big fan of IWB means of CCWing.

What's everybody's thought processes when it comes to Comp-Tac and their Settable Cant Holster, Paddle Holster and Belt Holster?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by Settable Cant Holster? If you're referring to the C.T.A.C., I have one and will be getting rid of it as soon as my Brommeland comes in. The Kydex is a strong material and I would assume work well for OWB, but carrying it IWB can be painful at times when it digs in and pinches. Also the C-Clamps don't hold for crap. The front one is always falling off my belt. 

But, holsters are like guns. What works well for one person, may not work for another.


----------



## Shrike (May 29, 2007)

Poke Here for the Settable Cant Holster :smt033:smt033:smt033


----------

